# [SOLVED] Random BSOD



## omegastarr82 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi I just bought a new Gateway desktop and atleast once a day I get a BSOD. The pc restarts and everything is fine. Once it did a HDD scan before restarting but nothing showed wrong. My specs are
· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· Age of system 1 week
· Age of OS installation 1 week
· CPU intel i3

Initially it was happening everytime I started to watch a video with WMP (may be a coincidence?). Then I got a warning saying Nero 8 was incompatible with Windows 7. So I uninstalled that and I was able to watch videos. But now I still get the BSOD randomly. Any help will be appreciated, thank you!

Here are some of the detail reports that Windows give me after restart:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF880054887CF
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF88002EB47CF
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF88005BD17CF
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD*

These devices have failed on you:


> F:\	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#8&35CCDA1&0&20060413092100000&0#	Failure using the VxD loader.
> 
> G:\	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#8&35CCDA1&0&20060413092100000&1#	Failure using the VxD loader.
> 
> ...


Can you locate them in Device Manager? Have you installed the drivers for you memory card reader? If not, visit the Gateway support website for the proper drivers.

The BSOD's will be attributed to WUSB54Gv4x64.sys (dated from 2006 - well before Win7 RTM was even a gleam in Bill Gates' eye!) - a component of your Ralink 802.11 USB Wireless Adapter. You may have another brand name for this device, so visit their website to download the latest Win7 drivers. If Win7 drivers aren't available, please post back here.

To install the drivers, uninstall the current drivers, then install the freshly downloaded drivers - this will ensure that any corruption is removed BEFORE installing the fresh drivers.

Also, it's possible that your Norton/Symantec protection is causing the issue. So, please try this:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the Norton from your system
> ...


Also, please uninstall all Adobe products and reinstall the latest version in order to update the Adobe File System driver (adfs.sys) on your system.

Here's a summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 22:29:57.536 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:47:01.707
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 00:28:35.620 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:43.165
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 00:36:41.258 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:03.803
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800546b7cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 01:47:19.717 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:45.262
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88002e817cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 03:05:24.413 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:12.958
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880058397cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 16:34:30.693 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:07:41.863
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880054887cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 12:56:30.857 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 14:44:27.878
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88002eb47cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 19:00:33.087 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:46:00.258
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88005bd17cf, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb  3 01:55:23.171 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:41:41.716
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  TS3.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb  3 20:53:43.143 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:28.314
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrva.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb  3 20:53:43.143 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:28.314
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrva.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb  3 20:59:09.251 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:29.421
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUSB54Gv4x64.sys
Probably caused by : WUSB54Gv4x64.sys ( WUSB54Gv4x64+2d7cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## omegastarr82 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD*

Ok, I have:
1. updated the memory card readers 
2. uninstalled Norton completely, installed AVG 9.0 to replace that
3. I've uninstalled all Adobe products
4. I checked the website for my Linksys 802.11 USB Wireless Adapter and the latest driver they had is for Windows Vista 32-bit from 2007, so no Windows 7 drivers.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD*

*DO NOT* use 32 bit drivers!!! You have a 64 bit OS and it requires 64 bit drivers for this device.

I suspect that your USB Wireless Adapter chipset is the RaLink 2500 - as such, I don't think that there are Win7 drivers for it.

But, if it's another RaLink chipset, then there are Win7 drivers here (very slow connection): http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php

If it turns out that the RT2500 is the correct chipset, then use these instructions to install the Vista drivers in Win7:


> *Compatibilty Mode Driver Installation:*
> 1 - Download the latest driver from the manufacturer's website.
> 2 - Uninstall the current drivers using the Control Panel...Programs and features...Uninstall a program applet. Then verify that the driver/device has been removed in Device Manager
> 3 - Right click on freshly downloaded driver installation file and select "Properties"
> ...


Then we wait and see if it still BSOD's.


----------



## omegastarr82 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD*

ok, I did that and I haven't had a BSOD since. Thank you so much I never in a million years thought that it would be my wireless adapter. You're the best!!


----------

